# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Work in far north QLD - North of Cairns

## Atravel

Hi  My g/friend and I are currently looking at applying for work in the far north coast of qld and are curious to know if anyone has any experience with any companies/agencies or individuals that might be able to find us some work outside of Cairns. We are in Melbourne at the moment and will be heading up in a few weeks time.  Any help will be much appreciated.   cheers  :Smile:

----------

